# Orion BMS utility via Mac USB?



## mcbrems (Oct 28, 2011)

Hey All,

I just finished installing an Orion BMS in my 914EV. The last step is getting the Orion Utility up and talking to the BMS. 

Rather than buy a Windows laptop, I'd like to get my MacBook talking to the BMS through the CANdapter. The guys at Ewert said that it will run on Mac, and some of their customers have done it. The utility jar file opens and looks ready to go. 

I have the CAN1 Hi/Lo wired to pins 3 and 5 of the DB9 connector, the CANdapter flashes as expected when I plug it into the USB port, but the Orion BMS Utility running on my MacBook does not see the CANdapter.

Anybody have experience with this?

Thanks,
McB


----------



## evmetro (Apr 9, 2012)

I wish to use a mac as well, but have linked to pc for now. The canadapter has a driver that had to be downloaded, and then uncomppressed from a zip file before I could get the orion linked to my computer.


----------



## mcbrems (Oct 28, 2011)

The .zip files I downloaded and unpacked from Orion's site contain both .exe and .jar java files. The .jar files open fine on my MacBook. I also noticed some CANdapter .jar files in the unzipped folder that I will mess around with next time I have the Mac connected to the CANdapter.


----------



## mcbrems (Oct 28, 2011)

I was sent a link from Ewert Energy Systems for all USB drivers for the CANdapter, including multiple flavors of OSX.

The link is here:
http://www.ftdichip.com/Drivers/VCP.htm

The installation manuals are here:
http://www.ftdichip.com/Support/Documents/InstallGuides.htm

Installed on my MacBook, but I haven't had time yet to plug-in to the CANdapter.

More to come...

McB


----------



## mcbrems (Oct 28, 2011)

Update - The Orion BMS utility works perfectly fine with Mac OSX and the CANdapter. Some of the Utility's window sizing causes items to be slightly cropped in a couple views, but nothing tragic.

MB


----------



## evmetro (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks for the update. Are you going to use 'Torque" app?


----------



## mcbrems (Oct 28, 2011)

Indeed yes. I already have been ironing out the little wrinkles while running Torque using a PLX Kiwi Bluetooth module with the Orion CANdapter and a Samsung Galaxy 7" tablet. That will be the next blogpost. The recent post deals with the installation of the Orion.

Cheers,
McB


----------



## zip (Dec 21, 2013)

mcbrems said:


> Update - The Orion BMS utility works perfectly fine with Mac OSX and the CANdapter. Some of the Utility's window sizing causes items to be slightly cropped in a couple views, but nothing tragic.
> 
> MB


Hi there

I'm new to DIY Electric Car forums. I found this thread on a Google search and since I am having issues getting my Orion BMS to talk to my Mac I was hoping those who had success could help me along. Here is where I am at present:

(a) Got all the software and drivers installed
(b) Got the CANdapter talking to both BMS and Mac ( running 10.8 )
(c) Receiving data from Diagnostic.jar and Analyser.jar
(d) BMSApp.jar quitting on open with a libbluecove.jnilib error ( it seems Apple have removed support for this with newer OS's )

Have been in contact with Ewart but no solution there. What OS were you using when the BMSApp.jar ( i.e Orion BMS utility ) worked? Was it 10.7 or 10.6 or a later version?

Any help would be appreciated.


----------

